# Women will get to box in the 2012 Olympics....BUT...



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

They might be wearing skirts :confused02:

"Women will get a chance to box in the Olympics for the first time in 2012. If the Amateur International Boxing Association has anything to say about it, they will be wearing skirts.
That's right, skirts. The AIBA has introduced a trial alternate uniform, asking female boxers to wear skirts because it will make the women easier to distinguish from the men, as if the completely different bodies wasn't enough. Poland adopted the uniform, calling the uniforms more "elegant" and "womanly."

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/bl...-wants-female-boxers-to-wear-sk?urn=oly-wp850

Really???? I mean...really? Tennis pulls it off well but come on boxing?


----------



## cloudpump (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats why the Olympics are so outdated. Time to start a new sport showcase with the sports that are relevant.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is so stupid its not even funny. By the by, what the hell is "elegant" or "womanly" about boxing? Dont make womens sports a joke by doing shit like this.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I respect women's sports, it's shit like this that makes people hate it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Exactly bro. Why in the hell would they want to punt them in skirts??? It blows my mind!!
I don't believe the Olympics are out dated.....just some of the sports inside.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoever came up with the idea is an ass. Very unneccesary.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I seriously think it's trying to make ppl take women's sports less serous.....what other reason could it be????


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

That sounds typical when old lusty men decide over the rules of a sport. Look at beach volleyball. Men are allowed to wear a shirt and shorts, women have to wear a bikini which isn't allowed to cover more than a certain percentage of their skin.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I have 12 amateur Boxing fights to my name and I have NEVER had to wear a damn skirt, if this is their way of trying to "sex-up boxing" then it's pathetic. Women have never had to wear skirts in boxing fights, why all of a sudden make it a rule now? It's not like they've just allowed women to fight for the very first time and for that privelege this is a condition they MUST adhere to...

...total BULLSH*T!!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Miesha was wearing a skirt against Rousey and it sure looked weird imo.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow this is honestly ridiculous. It should be an option but enforcing it would like jumping in a time machine.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Preposterous! Certainly something to look back on and cringe about some day.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Who wants women's boxing sexualised anyway? Most I've seen/met/faced are butt-ugly.

Enforcing wearing anything like that makes a mockery of the sport and the competitors alike!


----------

